# An anchoring danger & Pelican Lights



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

I honestly do not know what the lights are called, but I think it is Pelican Lights. They are lights that hang on the stanchions and light up at night. No doubt everyone will wonder why you would want something queer like that... and I will tell you I am not sure I want them, but there is a REAL danger for cruisers that is not spoken of enough.

Depending on how much time you spend on the anchor and where you anchor, you run a very serious risk of being struck at night. What is the percentage??? Low, I am sure. But I have read many instances where sailboats, even displaying their anchor light, were struck at night and many or all aboard died (as the boat sunk, could not get out in time). Some people have used this as an argument to keep from paining hulls blue (or dark) saying the white shows up better. If I am not mistaken, I think Tom Neale said that. However, I am not sure that would rally make any difference.

The worst anchorages are always just off the ICW - especially if you are not in a no wake zone. The boats FLY by. Many of these anchorages are VERY dark at night and it is easy (for the motorboaters) to get out of the channel and into the anchorage. Your masthead light (anchor light) easily dissapears into the stars. Thus, the not so vigilant mariner in his motor boat can be a serious hazard. Adding to the issues is that they may often be drunk that time of night, many have not had boaters safety course experience, they may be unfamiliar with the waters, weather problems, and as your age increases, your night vision decreases. Any number of these (with a little bad luck) are enough for a serious accident.

I often will leave an oil lamp (nautical, it is safe) running in the saloon to light up the saloon a bit to make the boat more visible. However, this is a very dim light and the windows are tinted (as most are), thus by the time the would be motorboater sees it, it would be too late. Since the mast light is difficult to see until you are on top of a boat (due to the stars) you are basically sitting there in the dark, blind.

What about stanchion (or are they called Pelican) lights? I have seen them advertised (more an more recently). I think West sells them, along with Landfall Navigation. They look dorky - like the SS version of the solar lights you stick in your lawn on a house.

Other thoughts?? What do some of the rest of you do? Just pray? Be honest.

- CD


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

First of all, I try to find an out of the way spot to drop the hook. Some place with little or reduced traffic. This is not always possible, but probably your best protection against being hit.

Second, In addition to the anchor light I keep a deck light on all night. It is very bright and puts out a lot of light. The whole bow of the boat is lit. Its a big battery draw I know, but I feel safer with it on. I also am not sure about the legalities of leaving it on. Can you or somebody else fill me in?


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

TJK,

I cannot imagine it being illegal to use the deck light. I think that would be fine. IU have had people tell me in some anchorages they leave their running lights on (as those are eye level) but I am all but certain that is illegal. 

You are right, in some anchoarges it is possible to anchor away from the traffic. In others, it just is not.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I don't see why a deck light would be illegal. Using the running lights strikes me as being far more dangerous than using a deck level light. Using the running lights might make someone think that you are under command, instead of at anchor... or think you're moving and will be out of their way and lead them to hit you. 

I prefer anchorages that are have a low "idiot powerboater" quotient as much as possible.

I'd rather have the lower batteries and not have a big hole in my boat...  I can always re-charge the batteries with my handy but expensive SolarStik...  It gets me 1000 amp-hours every day.


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

sailingdog said:


> It gets me 1000 amp-hours every day.


Dog,
Would you please care to explain. I didn't think that was possible. LOL


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Here is what I was talking about. It is called a Rail Light.

http://www.westmarine.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/10001/-1/10001/270646/10001/308/235/9

My only concern is whether my boat will start to look more like a mobile home...

- CD


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

sailortjk1 said:


> Dog,
> Would you please care to explain. I didn't think that was possible. LOL


{sarcasm}Well, you see it has this thing called a MPPT charge controller which can increase the power output of my solar panels to 300% of their normal output... and I only have to change my panels three times a day for this to work properly. _CJ, the millionaire, said so... _{/sarcasm}


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Cruisingdad said:


> Here is what I was talking about. It is called a Rail Light.
> 
> http://www.westmarine.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/10001/-1/10001/270646/10001/308/235/9
> 
> ...


Umm... CD, too late, it's a Catalina... all that's missing is the tornadoes hunting you down...


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

Cruisingdad said:


> Here is what I was talking about. It is called a Rail Light.
> 
> http://www.westmarine.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/10001/-1/10001/270646/10001/308/235/9
> 
> ...


I got one of those for $3.99 and the cost of a lashing. It lasted all season. Of course, I bought it at a supermarket...

I think maybe one of those Davis Mega Lights (or a one-third the price "civilian" version) would help here. Putting on my deck lights would not only eat amps but would frankly light up the boat a fair bit through the saloon hatches. If the ICW anchorages at night are that dangerous, you are helping me make two observations: 1) Don't drive the Ditch..."outside" is safer, and 2) Bring a rubber mallet to pound out the steel plate dents when these tools smack my vessel with their idiotic speedboats.

Alternatively, you could float a couple of spars as "torpedo booms" near your boat. Hole them before they hole you.


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

My wife always says were going to end up in a trailer park someday.

Not sure I like those Dad, 
I might consider the rope lights as another alternative. (The ones that people decorate their house with at X-Mas time) They would certainly cause another boater to think about what it is he is looking at and they are a little more decorative with out being too gaudy. 
But than again, you see them in trailer parks as well.


----------



## cardiacpaul (Jun 20, 2006)

I need some of those, and the rope lights too... I want to be just this side of gaudy, just that side of trailerdom. 

It might also have the added benefit of repelling unwanted potential overnight guests. 

all kidding aside, I really think they're a good idea.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

They do have new LED-based rope lights that would work pretty well, and wouldn't require as much electricity as the older traditional style rope lights.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

CD-
A compromise might be to install the reflective stanchion wrappers on the base of your stanchions, or to just buy some ScotchLite tape and run that around the hull, either just below the deck or perhaps replacing the boot stripe as well.
The stuff is surprisingly visible even with "no" light.

SD-
If you don't mind looking like a mexican cantina...I suppose the "glow strips" electroluminescent wires are even more effective than strings of LED lights. Something about making anchorages look like the wrong side of town though. I think I'd just prefer to tuck into the most sheltered corner I could find, and then lay defensive mines.<G>


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Now, the question is, do you warn the powerboaters about the mine or just let them start blowing up.....


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

My Evil Twin Brother says to replace the mine horns with beer taps and put up a big neon sign that says "FREE BEER HERE!! SELF SERVICE!".


----------



## soul searcher (Jun 28, 2006)

Just how many bugs will fit in your boat CD I think I'd want that light up the mast. Or maybe you can get yellow colored bulbs. 

Matt


----------



## Bump (Aug 23, 2004)

*Night Lights*

I bought a Davis Mega Light last season and love it. Very low draw on the batteries, burns bright and you can hang it about anywhere. Use it to light up the cockpit at night for socializing or reading and leave it on all night. It has a solar switch so it turns on by itself if I am away from the boat and goes off at daybreak. Great light.


----------



## christyleigh (Dec 17, 2001)

I'd second the Davis 'Mega Light' solution placed somewhere to show off some deck but not keep you awake. Having part of the cockpit lit up may be good for anchor checks any way. They give off a lot of light for a reasonable amount of amperage. Unfortunately I also second the price is absurd.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Well, 

It looks like those nasty looking things are the smartest thing to do... not the best looking!!! I doubt they are nearly as bright as they advertise them to be (especially late at night). I would also be concerned about the getting caught up in a jib sheet. But I might give them a try. Just depends on how unsafe I feel that night. 

For those of you that anchor in a designated anchorage (or always plan to) not a problem. For the rest who prefer it a little further away, I guarantee you that getting hit in the middle of the night will be on your mind... along with: the weather coming in, the anchor dragging, that strange scheeching noise you have not heard before, the bilge pump suddenly kicking on, that shrimp or fish tapping on the hull, the halyard rapping on the mast that you forgot to lash elsewhere, did you put water in the batts?, did you leave the beer on the dock?, are the kids too cold...... well, you get the pictrure. But no, really, you always get a good night sleep on the hook. Really.

Smile.

- CD


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

CD-

Getting a set of these might be cheaper overall and you'd get more lights. Figuring out how to mount them would take a bit of creativity, but hose clamps or cable ties and stanchions come to mind... 

*http://tinyurl.com/3yf9tb*


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

How about Glow in the Dark stays

...or could you just leave the Christmas Lights up all year round


----------



## christyleigh (Dec 17, 2001)

Cruisingdad said:


> Well,
> 
> It looks like those nasty looking things are the smartest thing to do... not the best looking!!! I doubt they are nearly as bright as they advertise them to be (especially late at night). I would also be concerned about the getting caught up in a jib sheet. But I might give them a try. Just depends on how unsafe I feel that night.
> 
> ...


 Well........ although I consider them pretty bright, my wife burst into laughter and said - That's a Mega Light ????


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I'm not sure any light would protect you from the 50knot power boat freaks. The only light that might be effective and this only with someone on watch, might be the laser light mounted under the barrel of my modified AR-15. However I have seen SOLAS reflective tape on stanchions and masts. With very low power deck lights the tape shows up so brightly that only a stoned cigarrete boat driver might not see it.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

CD...I have one question...

What kind of disease does a person have that causes the subject to bring all kinds of crap to his boat???

Has it been diagnosed??? Does it have a name??? how about a cure??


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

dysfunctionalhullfeverbatteryhungryanchorwearylightsensitivephobitis.

No cure known to man.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

I gues I could hang one of these from the spinnaker halyard. I am just concerned I would get rid of the power boaters and attract the elvis impersonators...


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

> CD...I have one question...
> 
> What kind of disease does a person have that causes the subject to bring all kinds of crap to his boat???
> 
> Has it been diagnosed??? Does it have a name??? how about a cure??


Yes, my friend, it does have a name. It is called: boughtusaboatusandisbrokeus. The lamen term is just plain broke.


----------



## btrayfors (Aug 25, 2006)

The Navigation Rules, both International and Inland, call for an anchored vessel to display:

(1) in the forward part of the vessel, an all-round white light; and
(2) near the stern of the vessel, and lower than the light in the forward part of the vessel, a second all-round white light.

Vessels less than 50 meters in length may display just the one light in the forward part of the vessel.

However, the Rules also provide for a vessel at anchor to: "also use the available working or equivalent lights to illuminate her decks" if she so desires. Vessels over 100 meters in length SHALL use these lights.

I take from this that if you're going to show a second "anchor light", it should be near the stern and should be lower than the first anchor light. Maybe, hanging in the cockpit?

Also, you could show your decklights, spreader lights, or any other light which could be construed to be "working or equivalent lights".

My solution when anchored where there is significant traffic and, especially, small boats with party animals aboard, is to hang a bright anchor light halfway between the mast and the forestay, about 10' above the deck. This light, alone, meets the requirement for an anchor light, and provides pretty good illumination of the decks and hull.

If I were to use this light in addition to the regular anchor light at the top of the mast, I'd move it to the stern of the boat.

It is NEVER OK to leave your running lights on at anchor. In addition to it being wrong (cf the Rules) and looking stupid, you'd be leaving yourself open to possible legal action if an accident were to occur.

Bill


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Bill,

EXACTLY. Reminds me of an old post here or CF.. I cannot recall, where the poster had his tender struck by an apparently drunk motorboater. The tender was attached to his boat, which showed his anchor light. However, he was found 1/2 at fault because his TENDER, tied to his boat, did not show an anchor light. 

Interesting, huh? And don't you know one of the lawyers for the drunk motorboater that hits you would find any and all ways to get out of the lawsuit... guilty or not.

As far as the deck light, I realize it works, and have used it on countless times when there is a lot of traffic, but it is impractical at night because the light comes in through the hatches. If you have to, you have to.

Here is a question: Would the rail lights be considered working lights or anchor lights? And, could it be contested in court either way....


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2007)

CD - I carry several red and amber bicycle tail tights for just this purpose. When we anchor in a spot that we have concerns with traffic at night, I place 1 of each color on the port and starboard side about 6 inches apart mid-boom. I wonder about the legality sometimes but then I will take my chances with that vs a collision in the night while we are asleep. 

The lights I use can be purchased at any bike shop. They are LEDs with colored lenses and cost less than $10. I use rechargeable batteries and have a small solar panel to recharge them on occasion. The ones to look fir have a pulsing pattern that is visible from quite a distance and I believe might allow an oncoming captain to distinguish them from a running light. I use the red/amber combo as well to get their attention provide (hopefully) something that allows them to realize it is not a running light. 

Not perfect or terribly yachty but it works for me (at least untill I get run down!).

Just another option to consider....

UPDATE: It is clear to me upon review of the regs. (which we could all stand to do more often) along with thoughts posted in this thread that that this is a BAD idea. While convenient and seemingly useful at the time, it is clear the potential for error with this approach outweighs the benefits. 

Apologies to all. John


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Whampoa (with the M <smile>),

Nice idea. Like you, I wonder the legality. Could they be mistaken for a flashing nun or can I wonder? After that story about the guy halving to half the responsibility of the drunk motorboater, I would have to check that out.

Still, a nice idea. What about a flashing white one??

- CD


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Cruisingdad said:


> Bill,
> 
> EXACTLY. Reminds me of an old post here or CF.. I cannot recall, where the poster had his tender struck by an apparently drunk motorboater. The tender was attached to his boat, which showed his anchor light. However, he was found 1/2 at fault because his TENDER, tied to his boat, did not show an anchor light.
> 
> Interesting, huh? And don't you know one of the lawyers for the drunk motorboater that hits you would find any and all ways to get out of the lawsuit... guilty or not.


I don't see how the law could be interpreted that way.

The tender was clearly not anchored. It was attached to the larger boat. Anchoring, AFAIK, is clearly defined as being attached to the ground via ground tackle. I don't recall any specific regulations that require a tender, that is tied to the boat, to have an anchor light.

Again, another reason 10,000 lawyers at the bottom of the ocean is a good start.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

CD-

AFAIK, amber lights aren't used for many navigation buoys... red, white and green are generally used.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

This is totally memory here, but I recall the sailor remarking the same thing you did SD. However, the USCG ruled against him becuase the reasoned the tender should have been hoisted out of the water. In the water, even attached to the vessel, it is required to show lights.

Intersting, huh??


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

I interpreted Amber as red... so if wrong, I apologize.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2007)

CD - The pulse rate is much more rapid than any navigation aid I am aware of but I can't rule out the possibility of them being confused as a nav aid. We are generally worried here about less than on the ball boaters going bump in the night.

I have not seen a white light fixture of the type I am referring to but I imagine one could find a white lens of some sort and if necessary make a small box for it and the light.

I have seen blue lenses in the shops and I am not aware that any US nav aids are currently blue lit.

Anyway, I know it is a hokey solution but it's the best I have come up with for now. It sure makes it easy to spot the boat on a return trip in the dinghy.

UPDATE: It is clear to me upon review of the regs. (which we could all stand to do more often) along with thoughts posted in this thread that that this is a BAD idea. While convenient and seemingly useful at the time, it is clear the potential for error with this approach outweigh the benefits. Apologies to all. John


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

SD-
"I don't see how the law could be interpreted that way. " That's easy, who said the matter was heard in Admiralty Court?
The competency of various courts varies. As does the competency of attorneys. Perhaps the dingy, being attached by a line, was considered "in tow" and insufficiently lighted for that too. (I'm afraid to ask.)

All part of why there are appeals courts, and many of them overturn what was done below them. Odds are both parties were insured and the insurer for the dingy owner decided it was cheaper to pay half, than to pay for the appeal. Insurance company legal departments exist to fulfill minimal duties and to minimize expenses--not to see "justice is done". If the damage was $5000 and the appeal would cost $5001, they wouldn't appeal.

CD-
Amber is a yellow-orange color.

Whampoa-
Blue would be a very bad choice. Flashing blue lights are usually reserved by state law (in the US) for emergency vehicles and law enforcement. Solid blue lights are often used as marker lights on military vessels. I don't know about laws--but they are normally reserved just for that use.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2007)

Blue BAD, got it !


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

CD..I don't understand...

why more light???? don't you have enough crap in your boat already??? Soon you will only be able to sail in the Mariana's Abyss


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Unfortunately, amber is really the only color choice that makes much sense. It is better for your night vision than white is, and isn't likely to be mistaken for any NavAids...

Giu-

That might make his boat a bit more likely to capsize..


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Nahhh...its well supported by the sea bed....ehehehehehe


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

That is a pretty picture. Look at the lines. Look at how she points into the wind and weathers not one, but TWO lighthouses, and most importantly:

LOOK AT THAT SOLID, NOT-BROKEN, BOOM!!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

CD- that second lighthouse is gonna be problem if you start sailing... Oh...that's right, you have to motor to keep the battery bank charged... 

The line about the boom was evil...funny but evil...


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Cruisingdad said:


> LOOK AT THAT SOLID, NOT-BROKEN, BOOM!!


Why would I want a boom with a slide thingy for the main??? I know how to sail....  

besides....never mind....


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

SD..he only uses the boom to hang his dirty underwear....which as he told us...stinks.....


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I thought EPA had required CD to use Depends, since his incident with the shorts...


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Hey boys, just so you know, the water is NEVER too cold.


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

Amber lights would be least attractive to bugs.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Anyone comes close to my vessel at night when on the hook...will be at their own peril. Two to the chest and one to the head, we prefer em alive but will take em dead.


----------



## sevseasail (Jan 15, 2007)

Cruisingdad..
I don't know how many does your crew consist of, but if possible, when anchoring in a non to safe place, you could keep a night watch just like when you are under way. It may not be very convinient practice for every night but in dangerous anchorages may save your boat and lives. Plus, I don't know about you but in those kind of places I have a hard time getting a good rest; so may as well be on the look out for a few hours and then let another.. (you know...).
Just an opinion.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Probably better to not be anchored near a navigation aid when stopping for the night. I see that sometimes with vessels anchored in coves just off the ICW in the bay locally (not the ditch).

Here in St. Andrew Bay we have some sheltered areas with preferable depths for anchoring just off the ICW that are sandwiched within 200 yards of land and the channel. Improper lighting of a boat could cause misinterpretation of the channel boundaries. Only use white lights at anchor unless extenuating circumstances require special lights.

Light the deck up with all the electricity in the budget (electrically and monetarily) , and put up the radar reflector when at anchor even if it is inland. If that budget is a couple of LED solar powered units hoisted a few feet above deck, that's better than a single mast head light alone.

/not an expert at anchoring.


----------



## cardiacpaul (Jun 20, 2006)

I've been known to be a bit of a night owl at times, and I haven't had much trouble out here in the hinterlands. The Cuban attributes this to my cranky bast*** nature. 
I however, can tell you that one of those flame thrower 
million watt 20.00 12v spotlights from Northern Tool seem to work when one of those drunk fountains or striper boats get a bit too close for comfort.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Spot Lights*

Be careful with the high powered spot lights. From running fishing charters and experiences, lighting up another boat for any more than a very short duration will get unpredictable reactions. Some hostile.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Also, if you ruin the nightvision of the other boater, you may responsible for any damage that occurs when he crashes... Blinding another boater, is generally a bad idea... and it can take hours for them to recover their night vision.


----------



## cardiacpaul (Jun 20, 2006)

they ain't seen hostile until they cross my bow at a distance of 20 ft @ 40 kts. That makes me hostile. 
They don't seem to enjoy the visit from the game wardens that I've rattled out of bed @3:00am either.


----------



## cardiacpaul (Jun 20, 2006)

the boat that passes by (sounding like a jet engine, 'cuz there were 2 installed) owner, wife, daughter and son-in-law were all killed in a collision.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

Rick-
I once heard a historian comment about all the gunfights in period "old West" movies. He said something along the lines of "totally inaccurate, do you have any idea what a bullet COST then?". Which is also why Massachussetts earned an early reputation for social charity when they provided town militias with armories, so folks who couldn't afford one musket and three bullets (as required under the 1792 Militia Act) wouldn't have to buy one personally.
Bullets are way cheaper now, but still, three for one kill? Ach, that's just not professional.<G>


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Another thing cropping up in recent years - we're seeing more boats with masthead strobes... some use them as anchor lights!

Wondering about the legality of that (at anchor or underway) not to mention the annoyance factor to other nearby boats.


----------



## btrayfors (Aug 25, 2006)

A strobe light is a DISTRESS SIGNAL. Totally inappropriate for anchoring.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

Faster-
Don't worry about the masthead strobes, just call the USCG and report a vessel with a distress signal. They'll explain it to the skipper in real fast order.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

yeah, that's what I thought.....

Funnily, we've seen this here in BC ( so the USCG wouldn't do.. but we have our own!) and also on a recent Caribbean trip, in harbour in Bequia


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

cardiacpaul said:


> the boat that passes by (sounding like a jet engine, 'cuz there were 2 installed) owner, wife, daughter and son-in-law were all killed in a collision.


This was the poker run that had a collision between two of the boats participating in it last year IIRC. Also, one of the boats involved in the collision was reported to have had some steering problems not long before the crash happened.


----------



## Boasun (Feb 10, 2007)

Well for those of you who are anchoring, please read the Rules of the Road (inland) or Col Regs (international) and see what your anchor lights should be.
A white light fwd for less then Fifty meters and a white light fore & aft for those who are greater than fifty metters. Large ships are recommended to turn on their deck lights to help let mariners know that the space between the two anchor lights is well filled with the solid mass of a ship. So in that context, on a smaller vessel anchor near a busy water way, I would light up my decks with deck lights also. 
I have noticed at Lowes and Home Depot, those solar charged garden lamps that could be hung from the boom, fore stay and shrouds. Anything to make my self visible. Those rope lights sound like a good idea as long as they are steady.
Flashing colored lights are definitely not recommended unless you are required by law to have them. Fl blue is Law enforcement. Fl red are on the red bouys, Fl amber/yellow are on hover crafts, spec. Fl amber/yellow are on the bow of a tow being pushed on Inland waters. Steady yellow are part of the tow boats stern lights. Pushing or towing astern. Also fl yellow are on the yellow special purpose bouys.
So Folks you are stuck with the steady white anchor lights... along with what deck lights you have on board.
But if you less then 20 meters in special anchorages as designated by the Secretary, you don't need an anchor light... But I would still use one, even if it only puts my mind at ease.
Also the rules state that when anchored you should have an anchor watch. That means someone has to be up and about during the night. Dragging anchor is one reason, another is low visibility when you need to be sounding fog signals.


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

Well, Boasun, you beat me to the punch.
You are not allowed to display anything that can be confused with any type of navigational aid, and that includes lights shown by other vessels underway. As Bill and Boasun point out, that comes down to a proper anchor light and deck illumination. If the deck illumination shines through your ports or hatches I would recommend making up some curtains for them. A couple of small bungy cords, some screw eyes, and canvas ought to handle the problem.
I would think that a light such as the Davis shining down on the deck would be more effective than dressing up the rails like a Christmas display. In the latter case you might get mistaken for the dock float at Luigi's all nite pizzaria and saloon. The million candlewatt spot light Paul mentions does have a good use-it can be used either pointing up or down to illuminate your boat by your anchor watchman. It takes 15 minutes to acquire night vision, longer if you're older, and shining said lamp in the direction of other vessels is forbidden, specifically in the direction of their pilothouse. If you want to ensure you either are rammed or that oil barge grounds near you, shine your light in their pilothouse. The liability for such actions will make the price of your boat, house, and retirement plan seem paltry.
The purpose of designated mooring fields is that the vessel's in them are not assumed to be manned. If you anchor, you are required to still keep a watch. Your liability, and responsibility for the vessel, is in no way limited by the fact that you are at anchor. Now I know that most of us are going to go to bed, but that does not change the law or our responsibility. If you are in a heavily trafficed area, or near a shipping channel, it behooves you to keep an anchor watch. Given the nature of the things likely to happen; an allision, dragging anchor, being boarded, the vessel you are most protecting is your own.
The sooner that recreational sailors begin to observe the COLREGs, and the practise of good seamanship, the sooner they will achieve respect and consideration from the CG and those who make their living on the sea. There are enough cocnuts out there to give all of us a bad name and peer pressure is the only effective means to bring them into compliance. We should each start with our own actions.
The illustration of the tender is a perfect example. At first glance it seems to be rather chicken s***, but it does serve as a valid lesson. The tender did not exhibit proper lights. End of story. If they did not have them, they should not have been out. Failure to display them was poor seamanship. the minute you take command of a vessel, and that's what you are doing when you step on board, you become a seaman whether you are competent in that role or not. Maritime law has only one book, there is no abridged version for recreational sailors. What one did back home on Dinghy Lake as a matter of policy has no relevance in the ICW, San Francisco Bay, or off the Ambrose Light ship. The powers that be have already cut the recreational boater all the slack in the world by making the only entrance requirement a check book. It is our obligation to learn proper seamanship and use it.

Enough of my lecture, I'm probably preaching to the choir and probably to the most consciencious sailors around as well. I just get a bee in my bonnet when i hear things like, "we don't display our running lights because we don't want to run our battery down" and the like. I've encountered too many sailboats that thought they were operating under a different standard than the rest of the mariners at sea.

I think this thread belongs under seamanship. I would encourage all to read the thread on signalling current running over there.

"Boat Oars!"


----------



## redcorvette1995 (Jun 16, 2005)

I have the rail lights you spoke of.

I got them to provide a little light when locking up the boat at night.
I also have one on the end of my dock to make finding the right slip easier at night (I am on a dock with over a 100 slips).

I should tell you that they are not very bright and I only use them in the slip. If I anchor out I leave the deck light on.

Todd


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Interesting conversation.

So, using the logic that anchors must always maintain a watch, it would mean that it is illegal for anyone to singlehand a boat and anchor it, now wouldn't it? Well, unless that person never sleeps, which means they are not maintaining themsselves in the best possible fashion, and in turn may be breaking some other law. HAven't we had this conversation before?

An anchor watch is fine on large vessels with a crew, but impractical if not impossible on smaller ones. I would be happy to know how many of you guys actually set up all night long, every night you drop the hook. So I guess when you cruise Fl, you never sleep? When you cruised the bahamas... nothing then either. Since you must always maintain a watch on your passages, no sleep then. Your only option for sleep is a marina or possibly a mooring field... which I guess could even be considered neccessary to maintain a watch. So what happens when all the marinas fill up because no one can sleep unless they are in a COLREGS approved sleep area? Any of you singlhand? I have. No sleeping. It is illegal not to maintain a constant and vigilant watch. You just broke the law. And when you did make land, no sleeping there either. 

WHAT THE HELL ARE YOU GUYS TALKING ABOUT!!????? I am just sitting here shaking my head. I will tell you this too, regarding the guys tender... I HAVE NEVER, NEVER, NEVER, NEVER, NEVER - in all the boating and sailing and cruising I have done from San Diego, to Texas to Floirda and beyond, NEVER seen someone stick a anchor light on their dink at night when it is tied to their boat. Most (most being the operative word) use nav lights while underway, but not an anchor light when tied to their boat. HAVE YOU GUYS SEEN THAT!!?? Don't lie. HAVE YOU!!?? Where do you cruise? John Rousmaniere frequents this site. John, you stick an anchor light on your dink when you tie it to your boat at night?? John, how many other people have you seen do that?! HONESTY HERE FELLOWS!

More honesty:

I doubt there is anyone on this site that site up all night long with their anchor. If so, you are a weekend cruiser and part time sailor. I would not anchor off the shipping channel in Galveston Bay, San Diego, Key West, Tampa... all of which I have been to. My anchorages are off the ICW (but close). But believe it or not, there are many, many, many places in the world that do not have marinas and mooring fields (thank God). I hope that never changes.

I will also ask how many of you raise a black ball when you are anchored at day? How many of you even own one? What about a black diamond when your sails are raised and your motor is on? THose are the regs, after all.

In my years of cruising, I think I may have seen one boat with a black ball or diamond. ONE. Read again: ONE in 12 years. I bet the vast majority of the people going by were wondering: What the hell does that black diamond mean?? SHouldn't he have just gotten a Jolly Roger??

Am I above the law? No. Those regulations are good as they serve the foundation for how we operate as mariners. I know Bill has done a bunch of cruising, as many of the rest of you have. Bill, do you set up all night long when you anchor and watch it? Be realistic. The answer is no or he would be dead. None of the rest of you do either... or you do not cruise. I guess we better tell Pbeezer that he needs to sell his boat because he cannot possibly go weeks without sleep. Bill, you too. No more cruising or sailing alone. 

You quote regs that I know darn good and well you yourself do not follow. If so, I have never seen you between Ca, Texas and Florida. I have run my deck light at night when I was especially concerned about the anchorage. However, my point in this whole thread was whether there could be a better solution. Anything that could be construed as a navigation aid is paramount to insanity and would do more harm than good in the real world. And it is the real world that I live in, real cruising, real life. I always use an anchor light... always. Period. However, maintaing a watch on my hook all night long is crazy. THat would also mean, by the way, that you could never leave your boat when anchored. The whole thing is rediculous and I have no doubt in my mind it was written with the commercial ship in mind, not the rest of us. 

Let me also tell you, in this real world, you WILL HAVE to anchor at times, or you will not cruise. You will HAVE to leave your boat at times, or else do not cruise. And, real world, 99% of the people out there dont even know right of way and don't know the difference between a green and a red light. You better prepare your boat accordingly becuase DEAD RIGHT has not place on a boat... especially with kids.

I am not a freighter (contrary to what Giu says).


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Cruisingdad said:


> I will also ask how many of you raise a black ball when you are anchored at day? How many of you even own one? What about a black diamond when your sails are raised and your motor is on? THose are the regs, after all.
> 
> In my years of cruising, I think I may have seen one boat with a black ball or diamond. ONE. Read again: ONE in 12 years. I bet the vast majority of the people going by were wondering: What the hell does that black diamond mean?? SHouldn't he have just gotten a Jolly Roger??
> 
> I am not a freighter (contrary to what Giu says).


1)Here...when at anchor you must hoist the black ball by law...you get fined if you don't..so we all have them....fines are heavy

2) Most sailors do hoist a diamond when on sail and power (I don't...I don't motor).

3) Yes ...you are a frighter...loaded as one...you are one 

4) you can anchor pretty much anywhere you want...


----------



## christyleigh (Dec 17, 2001)

Oh.... Oh..... The Dad is Mad  Look CD - all you have to do is get one of those 6' palm trees that light up, stick it your cockpit, and everybody will see you. Unfortunatley you would have the PB's doing donuts around you for a better look - but at least they won't hit you  Then at least the well equipped cruiser nay-sayers will have something valid to poke fun at you for  By the way I take 'mobile home' or 'floating condo' as a compliment - you're damn right I like the comforts of 'home' at anchor


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

Don't own the Black Ball or the Diamond.
Never have seen them in use either. NEVER.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

We have both the black ball & inverted cone dayshapes onboard - left by the PO. I have to also admit, that we have never used either.

BTW, the proper day shape to be hung from the rigging while motorsailing is not a black _diamond, _but an inverted cone.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

its a square here..


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

I am being honest here. This is Internet Honesty, something rarely found:

1) I have never used a Black ball or black diamond, but I am going to purchase one very soon. They are not expensive.

2) It really will not matter if I do hoist it. No one will know what the hell it means unless you are a portugese.

3) They SHOULD be used. I agree. But their use is less to inform the vigilant, educated mariner, and more to keep yourself from the claws of the Sea Ray Lawyer.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

What the hell is a sea ray??? keep hearing you talk about them


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

> its a square here..


A square . . . that's interesting. When visually signaling distress during daylight, do you use the following black circle/square distress flag?


----------



## staceyneil (Nov 4, 2000)

*Deck-level lights....*

We returned last year from a 2-year cruise from Maine to South America and back. Here's what we used:

We started out using a Davis Mega Light which we hung under the boom. However, we went through 2 or 3 of those as they each stopped working. Expensive, too.

In Puerto Rico at a K-mart we found one of those solar lawn lights. This particular model was designed to hang from a little post. It had the BRIGHT WHITE lights, not the amber colored ones. We bought two (about $10 each), and discarded the little post pieces, looping double-sided Velcro tie-backs through the hanging loop. We kept them in the cockpit during the day, where they charged, and at night we simply wrapped the Velcro bands around the jib sheets on each side of the boat, just forward of the mast and about 5' off the deck. They were highly visible there.

(Now, we were not cruising in the US, and many times -particularly in very remote anchorages- we used these lights in leiu of the amp-gobbling masthead anchor light. In the US, and in busier anchorages, we used both, although the amp drain was painful. We'll be installing an LED masthead anchor light soon.)

Eventually, we lost one overboard in Panama and another fell and broke after a year of hard use. We searched and searched for replacements. Finally we had someone send us one while we were in Honduras. This one didn't hang, it mounted onto a plastic tube. We cut the tube, and notched and drilled it so that it fit on the (unused) topping lift attachment point at the end of the boom, with a little pin to hold it in place. That was pretty good, visbility was pretty good unless seen from dead ahead. However, it was one of those amber lights, so it had nowhere near the visibility range of our previous pair. I'm still looking for some bright white ones.

We did not permanently mount these things, so we never felt we looked like a trailer home. We definitely preferred this arrangement to the Davis light with it's cord always being in the way.

One caveat, the ones we used lost their charge by about 0300 or 0400. Perhaps there are some with better solar cells out there.

However, it was a cheap and easy solution to the issue of deck-level visibility at night.

Stacey
www.sailzora.com


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

TB

altough in Portuguese...here are the rules for us...see the boats and what they have to hoist..

http://www.ancruzeiros.pt/ancbaloes.html

light requirments

http://www.ancruzeiros.pt/ancluzes.html

bouyes

http://www.ancruzeiros.pt/ancboias.html


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Giu,

I do not mean to offend any owners of the boats. There are exceptions. But:

Sea Rays are motor vessels, poorly constructed, VASTLY overpriced, overly marketed, and typically purchased by individuals that have no FREAKING clue what a POS they are buying. Many of the large boats are sold to millionaires who have less money left over at the end of the month than my son after he gets his allowance for washing the dishes. Boaters saftey includes having someone hold their beer while plowing through a no-wake zone. Seamanship means having a VHF they do no turn on except to talk to Fred who just passed by on his Sea Ray - the conversation lasting hours over Ch 16 even during a Pan-pan. Selling their boat means cashing in their retirement to come up with the negative equity incurred in the first 45 milliseconds after they signed the purchase agreement. And for the record, I have witnessed all of this.

Do a search on Yachtworld for Sea Ray for a sea of reality.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Eye level is certainly very helpful !!!!!!!! Low amp shop(12volt)hung from the boom!!!


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Cruisingdad said:


> Giu,
> 
> I do not mean to offend any owners of the boats. There are exceptions. But:
> 
> ...


Is this it??

http://www.yachtworld.com/core/list.../core/listing/boatDetails.jsp&boat_id=1538735


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

staceyneil,

Thank you for the reply. I have always run my anchor light (except when I forgot to turn it on). Again, that is just reality.

The removeable lights are a good idea and cheap. That is probably all the rail lights are anyways... except they are stuck in a SS case and sold through West at rediculous prices. 

The point of the lights, from my perspective, was never to replace the anchor light. It was to make the vessel more visible at night. Again, an anchor light blends into the stars at night in distant anchorages... espeically if you have a tall mast. Thus, some type of eye-level lights are very helpful. 

Take care.

- CD


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

staceyneil said:


> In Puerto Rico at a K-mart we found one of those solar lawn lights. This particular model was designed to hang from a little post. It had the BRIGHT WHITE lights, not the amber colored ones. We bought two (about $10 each), and discarded the little post pieces, looping double-sided Velcro tie-backs through the hanging loop.


Can someone show me a link to what they are talking about?? thanks


----------



## btrayfors (Aug 25, 2006)

True Blue,

If you turn it 90 degs, then you've got a distress signal.

The Rules state that ONE of the recognized distress signals is:

"A signal consisting of a square flag having above or below it a ball or anything resembling a ball." Annex IV 33 CFR 87 Distress Signals 

Bill


----------



## christyleigh (Dec 17, 2001)

Giu - At 55' that's a Big One. The ones that CD is speaking so kindly of  are the probably the same 23 - 35 footers that fly around NGBay with almost the same boating knowledge as the Jet Ski's which we refer to as 'Bay Lice'  In general they seem to travel at 1 speed - full throttle to nowhere as a basic nav hazzard then to anchor with a little 10lb danforth thrown off the bow waiting to drag into you


----------



## staceyneil (Nov 4, 2000)

Giulietta,

here is a fancy verion of the ones we got at K-mart. I wish I could find the exact ones!!
http://www.amberleaves.com/viewitem.cfm?DI=550056&SOURCE=NEXTAG

And here's one that's more like the one we use now on the end of the boom:
http://www.nextag.com/Solar-Lights-Set-of-518993673/prices-html

Stacey
www.sailzora.com


----------



## staceyneil (Nov 4, 2000)

*Solar lights*

Here are some more, Giulietta:
http://www.amberleaves.com/viewitem.cfm?DI=550055&SOURCE=NEXTAG

I like that it says "bright white" and that the charge (might) last 10 hours.

Stacey
www.sailzora.com


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Christy,

Believe it or not, a 35 footer is probably a small Sea Ray in S Fl. They are often purchased new from Marinemax (40 footers and above) by people who have never owned a large boat. I guess Marinemax likes it that way as they make more off of their service department than the absurd money they make from selling the Pimp-Mobiles that float.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

We have those here, too...they are normally Astondoa, Azimut, Princess, Pershing...etc...no sea ray...but must be the same stuff...we call them "smokeys"...

Owned allways by "new money" people..or soccer players...or building construction people that made a lot of money too fast...normally very loud in the marinas....no respect for others at sea or land..want to know their favorite sport???other than showoff??

They love to accelerate as you enter a marina...just to be first....causing a lot of wake...I punched one once...he did that when we were entering the marina...and I was over the cabin. pulling the main down...with the wake I fell over and hurt myself...and he looked back and laughed...

Then...after clearing the papers, I was told where to dock in the marina...RIGHT NEXT TO HIM......

So I called him a lot of names...in front of everyone...as I tied my boat...he then came down....all important...showing off to his wife...I punched him in his nose..he bleeds like anyone else I said...and told him that tomorrow I will punch him again...if I see him....but he left...I also had my spi pole at hand...but never used it...

Yes we have those too.....










check the one behind Fred....


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

I have never punched one... but would have like to. I have an article coming out in Latt & Att this next issue or the one after it that you will enjoy... quite along those lines.

- CD


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

staceyneil said:


> Here are some more, Giulietta:
> http://www.amberleaves.com/viewitem.cfm?DI=550055&SOURCE=NEXTAG
> 
> I like that it says "bright white" and that the charge (might) last 10 hours.
> ...


Staceyneil

Thank you very much...my wife wants them for our garden...I'll get 2 for the boat!!!

Not the fancy ones...the plastic ones...


----------



## Boasun (Feb 10, 2007)

CD
When you are underway using power and your sails are up, you are suppose to fly a cone, apex down, Not a diamond. If you are flying a diamond alone that means your tow is more than 200 meters in length, from the stern of your boat to the stern of the tow.
When the first single handers made their way around the world there wasn't that much vessel traffic. Today the waterways are crowded and I have seen to many accidents on the waters due to people not getting enough sleep.
Though I have yet to acquire my next boat, I have worked commerially out there and have put in very long hours due to the skills lacking in the mates I've had on board. But I always try to always work in a safe manner. Working in the GOM or the Bering Sea is a dangerous business. My crews have always returned home safe and with the all the body parts they started the voyage with. That is my aim. 
I now teaching the 100/200 Mate/Master course for those who want to be more then a deck hand. D/h earn $95 to $150 a day. Mates about $250 a day and Masters $300 to $500 a day.
My own license is: 1600 ton Master / 2nd Mate Unlimited upon Oceans. With radar endorsements, GMDSS Radio license and a score of other cerificates and endorsements. And after have been going to sea since 1958, I just by chance have and Idea of the real world out there.

But you are a Cruising Dad and have the joy of teaching your sons learn about the Sea. Hopefully your wife is just as skilled as you are in seamanship.
I wish you always a safe and wonderful adventures out there on the waters.
I myself may end up single handing due to various reasons. I will be using every means available to maintain a constant vigil when sailing. But may just be taking college students along as crew. They want to experience traveling by sea and I will have a crew. That is one way to do it. 
But back to the real world. As the seas become more crowded. The days of the single handers are slowly coming to an end. 

A single black ball; At anchor
A cone, apex down: Sailing vessel under power. Even if your engine is started but not in gear, you are considered under power.
Ball, diamond, ball; A vessel restricted in her ability to maneuver.
A cylinder; Vessel constrained by her draft (International only)
A Diamond; Tow 200 meters or greater in length.
A square flag over a Ball; In distress. This could be a ball over a square flag also.
Three Balls; Aground. As we always say, it takes a lot of balls to run aground.


----------



## Neises (Feb 24, 2007)

These guys might help too:


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

CD, I suspect some of the regulations exist not because anyone expects them to be observed, but only because they make liability arguments much shorter when and if there is a problem.

What, an anchor watch can't sleep while on watch?<G> I'd argue that my ears are still working, and surely a blind anchor watch is still an anchor watch, and I'm listening just as much as he is! <G>

You can also get "solar pool lights" which are waterproof floating plastic "flying saucers" about a foot across, with a solar panel on the top, and a color-changing LED in them. They cycle through all sorts of colors, very clearly NOT any normal marine light. About the same price as the garden lights, $5-15 each. But please, don't use those. I'll never find my mooring at night if everyone else starts using the same marker light on theirs.<G>

Neises, those pink lawn flamingoes are now an endangered species. The company that made them has just shut down manufacture recently, so if you can find them, hoard them away now.


----------



## Idiens (Jan 9, 2007)

Have to agree with Giu. Use your balls, cones and other assorted shapes correctly in daylight, or risk a fine, or worse, an accident. - That's this side of the pond. At night, at anchor, a good all round white light is required. I gather a 10W filament bulb is regarded as just about bright enough for our sized boats. So forget using those faint LED solar garden lights, except for additional ******* decoration. Personally, apart from the 10W at the mast head, I string a 12V florescent garage inspection light from the rigging, as a deck light when anchored. Florescent is still more efficient than LED's and those cheap inspection lights get made for almost nothing by the Chinese. I did try one of those floating LED/solar lights to hang on my anchor bouy, but it won't glow all night.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

Idiens-
"I did try one of those floating LED/solar lights to hang on my anchor bouy, but it won't glow all night." You ask too much of it.<G> I find that after a day of full summer sunlight, it will be reasonably bright until well past midnight and dimmer for another two hours or so. Obviously the makers and the toys vary...but I've seen them run much longer, too.
For me, midnight is well past time to pick up the mooring, at least on working days.<G> If you added a pair of "D" cells and a manual switch, and just turned it on when you were leaving the mooring, I think they'd keep it fully charged and lit all night for more than a week, possibly two.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Boasun,

I truly apologize for coming across so frustrated. As you likely know, it is not my nature. Shake hands, then? 

- CD

PS Good luck on the next boat. Since you are obviously a skilled mariner, I have no doubt it will be a Catalina (smile).


----------



## Idiens (Jan 9, 2007)

hellosailor said:


> I find that after a day of full summer sunlight, it will be reasonably bright


 Ah! you have sunlight  That's why they don't work in the North Sea.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

"you have sunlight" Yes! I'm not only a Yankee, I'm what our southerners would call a Damn Yankee.

Don't have any sunlight? Heck, we just MAKE sunlight!

Meanwhile, our government and corporate greed are doing a fine job of turning the US into a third-world nation where nothing technological works, and "the world's finest phone system" is just a fading memory of what we routinely demanded.

CD-
What you need, is to just GO SAILING. Siddown for a minute, I'll write you the Rx for it for it's all nice and legal and you've got a doctor's note.<G>


----------



## Idiens (Jan 9, 2007)

hellosailor said:


> Heck, we just MAKE sunlight!


Is that the soap (opera)?


hellosailor said:


> Meanwhile, our government and corporate greed are doing a fine job of turning the US into a third-world nation where nothing technological works, and "the world's finest phone system" is just a fading memory of what we routinely demanded.


I heard on the BBC radio today that the US almost spends more on defense than the whole of the rest of the world (well 48% actually). Even the Chinese are having difficulty to keep up. So maybe that's where the technology is booming.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Hello,

I honestly think I need something more acute - like a sabbatical (or more permanent). Don't you worry, I am writing myself that script.

- CD


----------



## cardiacpaul (Jun 20, 2006)

God love ya all, you're beginning to get as cranky as me!
CD, I know exactly what you mean. My word, I would pass an inspection, but if I have to actually pass a dr's exam they'll yank my 6-pack before the sun goes down. 

Now, I'm going to get me one of those LED palm trees, and the condo assoc. can pack it when I get the letter about my pink flamingos. 

Heres what the state boys are doing here. 
As of today, there are no speed limits on the lake. But, the "public" wants "something" done. Ok, the boys with badges have got creative and I like it. 

A TPWD (texas parks and wildlife) officer pulls aside a boat thats been a bit brash about his speed and demeanor. He asks, and gets permission to board. While on board, he asks about PFD's. 

The couple pull out both of theirs and think they're covered. The officer starts writing a ticket because they don't have enough. The officer isn't wearing one, and they don't have a spare on board. 

The couple start to complain and the officer states: 
"There is no speed limit on this lake, but this ticket will stick and its 200.00 think safety, and thank you." 

Dirty, but good.


----------



## Boasun (Feb 10, 2007)

CD
I do like Catalinas... When I was a member of the Naval Sailing club in San Diego Ca. We had Catalina 27s and Catalina 22s for our club fleet. Retired in 01/79.
My second boat was a Catalina 30. That was years ago. The Dearly Departed (she is in Calif. and I am here in Louisiana) sold it while I was at sea on a MSC ship. Should have hung onto the boat. But that is in the past and not to fret over. But am actively looking for another boat. Plus a marina here close by in Louisiana... Many of them got wiped out due to those devastating Hurricanes we had two years ago... In fact many of the small towns that got wiped out, have never really recovered... and New Orleans is complaining?? They got off lightly compared to many of the other areas that were hit. 
But that is neither here or there in this thread. But for the lack of marina's around here.

Those plastic Flaminos remind me that many times I could tell where the shallow water was because of the birds wading farout from shore. Well? Whatever works in staying afloat right!?

Oh when you are anchoring here in the Gulf of Mexico or the Bayous be careful where you drop your hook. There are a lot of pipe lines on the bottom and you need good charts to know that you won't drag into one of them. And end up kissing your buns good bye. Better to hang off a platform... but stay awake or end up being wrapped around it.

Have Fun and a safe trip.


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

CruisingDad,
Got your attention, I guess!
If you re-read my post I think that you will find that I was more than open about single-handers need to sleep. I was not, perhaps, as gracious about the tender. That was not my intent. The point on either example, is that conscious decisions are made about matters of seamanship, usually prior to departure. It could reasonably be construed, in certain circumstances, that single handing is, in and of itself, unsafe and makes the vessel unseaworthy. Do I believe that those circumstances are frequent? No, I do not. But they do exist. When you make a decision to single hand you are also taking on additional responsibility due to your possible inability to stand either a navigation watch or an anchor watch. That decision was not made when the fog rolled in while you slept. It was made before you left the dock. Of course you have a right to single hand. But that, in no way, reduces your obligations to proper seamanship. If the fog rolls in while you are sleeping, while anchored, and you are not playing your tape of ringing bells (some ships actually have such that are played over a speaker), and you are allided with by another vessel, you are going to be found at fault, or contributory to the allision. That is the way it is. You don't get a special exemption because you're a yachtsman.

If I elect to speed while driving my car and get a ticket, my defense cannot be centered around the fact that the car was a Ferrari and capable of travelling safely at that speed. If I hit a horse with it on the interstate they are not going to hold the owner of the horse liable, they are going to ticket me because I am breaking the law. Once that is established, the horse's actions are moot. You are in the same position on your boat. You are entitled to do as you damn well please, as long as you are willing to pay the price. The price may be a citation, or it may be your life.

Ken Barnes took a lot of heat on this site, and probably rightly so, for exhibiting poor seamanship. His was an unusual case. Most offshore sailors, whether single handing or crewed, are quite safe offshore. The vast majority of maritime accidents happen relatively near shore, if not in sight of land. Certainly groundings do!<g> Boats collide all the time, in perfect visibility and in fairly open water. Seamanship is even more at a premium when in congested areas, and near shore in general. If you make it past the Chesapeake Bay Bridge and Tunnel without a collision you've probably got a real good chance of not being in danger of one until the Strait of Gibralter. Those are just the odds.

If you are anchored, as a single hander, you should probably be getting up periodically to check on your condition. How will you know if your anchor is holding at the turn of the tide? How will you know if another vessel has arrived and anchored too close to you? How will you know if fog is setting in? Now, I am not so naive as to think that even crewed sailboats, say with husband and wife, are standing proper anchor watches either. They want to sleep together. So be it. You may object to my position all you like, but i do not feel that you can make the case that you are exhibiting proper seamanship by those practises. You may be fine 999 times out of one thousand, but in the one time, where conditions change and you are incapable of standing an anchor or navigation watch you will be guilty of poor seamanship, if not worse. And that was a decision that was possibly made before you ever set sail. Like Mr. Barnes.

The sea allows us virtually complete freedom. A master of a vessel, be it a sailboat or freighter, is in complete command of his world about him. That is why he or she is called, Master. But, there is never any freedom that doesn't hold responsibility. BTW, an anchor watch on a merchant ship is comprised of 3 people, the mate on watch and 2 seamen. When you have a Coast Guard issued license and hundreds of millions in ship and cargo, you are held to a pretty high standard of responsibility. That's why the master always loses his license, even though he was reasonably sleeping, and the third mate on watch screwed up. The master is supposed to somehow know the third mate is screwing up. That is real responsibility. I don't think I ask too much.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

CPaul-
"A TPWD (texas parks and wildlife) officer pulls aside a boat thats been a bit brash about his speed and demeanor. He asks, and gets permission to board. While on board, he asks about PFD's. "
Nice concept, but in most places they couldn't legally refuse his request to board--which would either leave the officer up on charges of entrapment, or at any rate, the boaters free since they (presumably) legally have the burden of allowing a peace officer to board for an inspection, and as a police action that overrides other obligations. The onus could be on the officer.
He'd be smarter to just act like an old time Irish beat cop and take his nightstick to the console or windscreen. Oh, wait a minute, guys got sent up on charges for that too, didn't they?

Bottom line, they'd all be better off figuring out who regulates the lake--and regulating it. Or, since Texas has a Naval Militia, asking the Governor to commandeer that vessel _and skipper _and place them on active patrol duty. "Sorry Sir, we need your boat, you're on active duty now." (Legal in most states for most males between the ages of 18-45.<G>)


----------



## cardiacpaul (Jun 20, 2006)

technically, its a corps lake, but they don't have so much as a life raft here. its oklahoma on one side, and texas on the other. 

I know the story is true cuz I was sitting in court beating a speeding ticket when the twpd and the "perp" were there ahead of me. The judge upheld the fine. 
does the phrase "you ain't from around here are ya" mean anything to ya? 

I beat mine due to the sign for the speed limit coming into town was gone. (darn lucky)


----------



## Tubsmacker (Mar 5, 2007)

For anti collision purposes in aviation. strobes are the 'de-facto' usually white. I used one in daylight only that was unfeasibly powerful and used to switch it off when joining home base if it was a bit dull. It was highly visible. would it be 'legal' or advisable to use these in a marine environment on. (obviously not as powerful as I was using if it was to used at night) 

Another aviation practice is for airliners to light up the tail end when making night approaches. Originally designed for advertising purposes, it proved invaluable in anti collision uses because of the high visibility. Lighting sails a bit at night (using deck lights) could be useful if night sailing in busy waters methinks, because the light is reflective, it doesn't interfere with night vision. The same cannot be said about strobes of course. 

What is the law on this? I can see plenty of rules about what must be displayed but nothing on what can't.


----------



## Idiens (Jan 9, 2007)

I think I learnt a long time ago, before I forgot who Altzheimer was, that SOLAS/Colregs only allow white strobe lights for emergency use at night when underway. It is equivalent to shining your mega shiny search light at the approaching bridge (and getting a "my giga blinding beam is bigger" in return).
I'm sure someone with a handy lighting table will correct me.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

CPaul-
"does the phrase "you ain't from around here are ya" mean anything to ya? " 
Yup, small town courts are the same the world over. And in all 50 states, the Capitol District, and the eleven Insular Territories (to use the latest PC phrase.<G>)

Tubsmacker-
"would it be 'legal' or advisable to use these in a marine environment on."
IIRC the US Inland Rules restrict or enumerate the white strobe to emergency signalling, and it is commonly used for that purpose. If there is no law against using it as a "marker light", you could (and arguably should!) still be given a summons for a false distress signal for using one any other way, because anyone who sees the white strobe will act on the basis of seeing a distress signal. (At least, in the US they will.)

Unless you are a Florida school bus, they seem to think drivers can't figure out what an eight foot wide, ten foot tall, big chrome yellow vehicle might be, so they stick white flashing strobes on the back of the roof to make sure anyone following the bus is now blinded by the light. (That's what happens when you force a proudly self-proclaimed ******* cracker state to support mandatory education, it's a good reason to ban school busses as a public menace too.<G>)


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Sailaway,

I respect you position. I was probably a little harsh yesterday, thus apologize. However, I doubt you and I will ever see eye-to-eye on that. If you feel you should always take three to four people with you everytime you set foot on a boat and go cruising, one or two of which you will never see as they will be sleeping when you are awake, then that is what you should do. I respect you and them for that. However, maintaining an anchor watch... even on a husband-wife boat, is near impossible. The practicality and reality of it is not worth mentioning. 

As far as seamanship, I will guarantee you that this dad does not take it lightly. However, I do not think that my decision to not maintain an anchor watch everytime my hook hits the water is a lack of seamanship, no matter what the regs say. Instead, I would venture to say that the regulations leave out the reality of the yachtsman in place of the neccessities and common sense of a commerical ship. Do I think the commercial ship should have to live up to a higher standard than the yachtsman? Yes I do.

I will give you a driving example, since you brought it up. I will try and outline it as it was explained to me, but will likely miss the exact pieces of it. I am not a judge or lawyer, so please forgive the small inaccuracies: My father in law sat on a trial about a year ago. It had to do with a young girl and her girl friend that were VASTLY speeding through a red light (very high rate). They hit a man turning left, who had a protected green arrow. They ran the red light, speeding, he had a green light, protected arrow. They found him half at fault. Why? Becuase Texas law designates that you CANNOT proceed through an intersetion until it is clear. His argument, other then the fact that they ran the red light, was that at the speed they were travelling, there was NO way he could have seen them. Impossible. However, the judge said the law is the law and he broke it. Now, who was right? It is an illconceived law missplaced and missdirected. The intent is to make people be vigilant and look both ways before entering into a intersection (even with a green light). The reality is that it is impossible to ever enter a intersection knowing it is absolutely clear.

The same argument can be applied to the anchor watch & Colregs. A good idea for the commercial ship and crew, but illconceived and missdirected for the yachtsmen. Proper seamanship does not mean dropping you hook outside of a shipping lane, turning off the lights, and going to bed. No way. That is insanity. However, nor does it mean anchoring somewhere off of an island, in fine weather, hook firmly in place, and sitting up all night long waiting for the off chance a boat might pass by. Now come on!!

Most of seamanship is common sense and its practice. I doubt you would dissagree with that.

- CD


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

One might note, with regard to not keeping an anchor watch, that in some areas there are both "general anchorages" and "special anchorages" marked in the charts and distinguished by law. In the former you are required to keep an anchor watch and sometimes radio watch as well. In the latter, you are allowed to simply drop a hook and go black. Which is why they are often formal mooring fields!


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

I still would be a bit hesitant about going "Black" even in a "Special Anchorage." There simply are too many idiots out there that have no clue.

I have seen the Poker Run Boats running crazzzzy sppeeeds at night in conditions with very little visibility. When anchored, I still am going to light up even if it is in a Special Anchorage. Like Mr. Rogers would say, "Isn't that Special"


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

I think it was in a SNL skit with Dana Carvey as the Church Lady who said "Isn't that special" . . . but I never liked Mr. Rogers - made my skin creep, so he could have coined the phrase as well.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Anchor lighting*

Davis produces a low draw anchor light available with a cig lighter adapter and with solar sensor for auto on/off switch which I have used for years in the Bahamas and onon th West Coast of Fla onboth bow & STern.they are about $ 48 each.

Leaving running lights on is not wise as that indicates to others that you are underway,bow lights in particular,and not at anchor. which defeats the purpose.and can verywellcontribute to a colision.

sailboat bob


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

* "I did try one of those floating LED/solar lights to hang on my anchor bouy, but it won't glow all night."

*Probably wasn't mounted on a solar stik! <g>


----------



## Boasun (Feb 10, 2007)

Do you think I like it when a PWC starts bouncing in my wake. Or a Wind surfer is criscrossing my bow. I was running in restricted waters to me, due to the size of the vessel I was master of and had these idiots putting themselves and my vessel at risk. And People wonder why I don't like PWCs or Wind Surfers... But under R of R & Colregs they are vessels and I have to give them respect as a vessel as I would to much larger vessels. I do while grumbling under my breath. Like on the streets and highways you have a mix of commerial and private vehicles. There is no way to really separate them. Just wish they would use common sense.
But there are times when I have separated my vessel from the really big boys.
Such as going into Galveston I stay just outside the Green bouys, while the ships stay inside the marked channel. And I am operating a 180' supply boat drawing 11'. I've seen what a large ship can do to a supply boat... It ain't pretty, along with the lost of life of the smaller vessels. So reading the charts of various harbors I do check for escape routes if it becomes necessary.
Anchorages are view the same way when I have to use them. How close am I to a traffic lane/channel, How much traffic. Are tugs known to take shortcut through the anchorage? (remember that one tug on Long Island Sound that went through an anchorage and rammed an anchored boat.)
As for the watch on ships in deep water?? Three man watch right? Well the two A/Bs may be doing maintenance work while the Mate is in the wheel house but he may be putting a position on a chart or getting himself a cup of coffee. But You won't always find that there are eyes looking ahead 100% of the time. So there are (sad to say) collisions especially between the small boats (fishing boats/yachts) and large ships. And another thing to remember is that the larger the ship is the harder it is to see anything that is close that is directly ahead of him... Some ships it may be up to two miles. Think of when you are sitting in your car and have someone move a skate board toward you until you can't see it anymore... You will be surprised on how far away it could be. So using common sense along with the rules I do my best to maneuver out of a ship's way in ample time before my internal sweat pumps turn on. Also I talk to them. VHF Ch 16 usually... pending on where I am at. But I did notice that those cruise ships are too stuck up to chat with work boats. So I am not sure if they are listening to ch 16 or not...But talking to them is a way of saying "Here I am." Thus he knows you are there.
So be careful out there. Freedom of the seas? Yes usually. But there are times where it more like dodgem cars.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Boasum,

Nice reply.

My point, exactly. Dead Right has no place on the water... i do not care what the regs say. Use some common sense. The same holds true in anchoring... common sense.


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

CruisingDad,
No argument with your last post. My argument is only with those who feel they can anchor anywhere, anytime, flip the anchor light on and they are done with their responsibilities. Obviously each situation calls for a different approach. If you read my post called "signalling" you will see what can happen even in perfect conditions. The visibility in that instance was as perfect as could be. If the other vessel had not altered course, it is doubtful I'd be here to argue my point. And that was with a proper anchor watch that noticed the impending danger immediately! My personal recommendation, for single handers, is, if you're not a light sleeper, set an alarm clock. Light sleepers have an advantage. When they waken to the heavy thrum-thrum sound a large diesel engine makes they can pop on deck and see that all is well.

Tubsmacker,
I see no really good reason to carry a strobe, it will not be seen any further than say flicking the mast head light on and off, if you are actually in distress. The abuse of it is a greater problem than the good it does, IMHO. Shining a light up on your sails or mast is an approved way of attracting attention. Spreader lights and the such shining down on your deck is also approved and quite effective.

Large merchant vessels carry a three man watch. The helmsman is not considered a look-out, the mate is. During the day time the other seaman may be on deck working, but will be pulled off that duty if needed for look out. At night, or any other restricted visibility, the seamen are split between the wheel and lookout on the bow. In heavy weather, the lookout may be moved to the bridge wing. In congested areas, and restricted visibility, another mate may be brought out to solely monitor the radar. The captain will often be on the bridge as well. A lookout, who is required in poor visibility as the result of adjudication of maritime law cases, is technically required to have no other duties. Thus, at night and any time visibility is restricted, he is posted for that job alone. In open sea, during the day, there may not be one that meets that criteria, with the mate and helmsman serving that function. If there was a collision, this would be considered a contributing factor, and the master held liable. So compromises are made at every level, but the responsibility remains the same.


----------



## Boasun (Feb 10, 2007)

Sorry people but a strobe light is considered a distress signal under Inland Rules. So as you sit there at anchor with the strobe light on, you may be boarded by Coast Guard, who on finding out that you are not in distress will write you a very expensive ticket. Now do you really want that to happened?
Using bright Anchor lights and deck lights will alert all but the most tired operator that you are there. The Anchor lights are WHITE, 360 degrees. If in doubt about being seen then hang one on your fore stay and one a tad lower on your back stay. Coleman lanterns are great also very bright. Just be sure that nothing is flammable above them. 
But what ever you used be careful and Have a Good Time out there.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

"very expensive ticket." If the USCG operating budget gets to keep any portion of it, I'd be in favor of it!

Don't they get to bill you for the complete cost of the operation when there's a false distress signal?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

From the navigation center....USCG
Can I use Strobe Lights to be more visible at night? 
For any other lights beyond those specifically defined within the Navigation Rules they should be such lights as cannot be mistaken for the lights specified in these Rules, or do not impair their visibility or distinctive character, or interfere with the keeping of a proper look-out (Rule 20). 
Displaying a strobe for "higher visibility" would confuse other vessels as to your navigational status (many aids to navigation use a strobe or flashing). Also, lights provide direction and aspect information to other boat operators. For example, if while operating my vessel I see a red light on my starboard side I know I am the give-way vessel (Rule 16, 17). The use of a strobe light could overwhelm a vessel's navigation lights and cease to provide such crucial direction and aspect information to other boat operators. 
Also, Rule 36 of the International Rules addresses signals to attract attention and for the purpose of [that] rule the use of high intensity intermittent or revolving lights, such as strobe lights, shall be avoided. Rule 37 of the Inland Rules addresses strobes in regards to distress signals so that when a vessel is in distress and requires assistance she shall use&#8230;a high intensity white light flashing at regular intervals from 50 to 70 times per minute. 
Since strobe light use is to be avoided (International waters) or used as a distress signal (Inland waters), it cannot be used to routinely mark vessels operating on the water.


----------



## wind_magic (Jun 6, 2006)

Boasun said:


> Sorry people but a strobe light is considered a distress signal under Inland Rules.


What about a giant revolving disco light hung from a halyard ?


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Windmagic-

At least we'll know which boat is yours...  and that might even fulfill the dayshape requirement.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hi All,
We use a flourescent drop-light(mechanics-style light) as a super-bright anchor light when there is a danger of someone wandering out of the channel into the anchorage. The light has a 24w flourescent bulb about 10" long. We run it off of a small inverter and have a total draw of about 2.3 amps. We don't use this every night because of the high-amp draw, but when hoisted on a flag halyard it makes our presence known with no doubt. It's also nice to have one item serve more than one purpose on the boat. 

When in "safe" anchorages we use LED anchor lights - one at the masthead and one handing off the backstay about 6' above deck level. 

Hope this helps,

Jeff


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

Jeff-
Speaking of lanterns aloft...There are any number of mock-Coleman-lanterns in the stores these days, some even branded by Coleman, that use LED arrays and run for up to 48 hours on the self-contained batteries. Some with little remote control keyfobs, too.

Should be easy enough to just hoist one of those aloft, they should be economical and utilitarian things to have on a boat. Often under $20 at the bigbox stores. Some using C or D cells, others lantern (6v) batteries, etc.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Get some rechargeable batteries and a 12VDC charger, and you should be all set.


----------

